# 200 degrees, Nottingham



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone else been here? Top of Flying Horse Walk, where the sweet shop used to be.

Nipped in very quickly with wifey for a cheeky espresso but was impressed, mainly that they gave a toss about how my coffee tasted and spent time making sure the grind was right. Worth the wait in the end, I'll definitely go back in more in the new year when I'm back working in town.

Locally roasted beans, and a Barista school upstairs. Interesting times.


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

http://200degs.com/


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

New to me. The city centre is definitely lacking decent coffee shops so will deffo take time to pop in. Thanks for the review


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

It's not far from wired either, which also did me a great espresso yesterday. Had a caramel shortbread in there too which was superb.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Would much love to see less subways, mcdonalds etc in Nottingham and independent coffee shops popping up in their place but I know it's tough work to make money at it


----------



## anton78 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah, I certainly wouldn't fancy it. City center rent is probably pretty extortionate too. Will have to make sure I give this one plenty of support...


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I've been in a few times and it's a welcome addition to the Nottingham coffee scene. They only serve their own roasts which, for me are a little on the dark side. However, there is no doubting that every coffee I've had in there (espressos and flat whites) has been well made.

They have a house blend that they serve as their standard espresso and a single guest bean. I tried the guest last time (Brazil and Ethiopian) and to be honest couldn't tell much difference from their standard blend - I think that's partly down to the dark roast, they all taste a bit the same to me. Would be good to see something a bit different on the guest slot.

They have a brew bar with v60 and aeropress, but they really don't do it justice. When I was last in, they were using coffee pre-ground earlier that day and they don't advertise their filter offering in any way - nothing telling you what is on.

Their choc brownie was one of the best I've had!


----------

